# Ordered from the Addict Forum



## imp (Sep 17, 2015)

A fellow on my Addict forum saw my post showing how I set up my shop. He asked if I cared to quote him a price to make up some tool holders for his wood lathe, saying they are danged expensive to buy. Knowing how involved some machining jobs can get, I did not name a price. He sent 3 carbide inserts, along with the picture of the holders available, on the white page below. 

The 3 holders I made are lying on top of the picture. This is how I keep my old brain reasonably sharp, and overwork my arthritic fingers! Worked on them yesterday about 6 hours, standing before the milling machine, this morning my back ached! I wonder from time to time, how long can I go yet, and what will it be like living knowing I can't "go" anymore?        "Addict"? Yep, that's the name, good forum, too! Try to guess my username there!    http://www.workshopaddict.com/forum/forum.php.   
imp


----------

